

My Facebook Word Association Prediction Game (feedback appreciated, 2 more users needed for submission) - amichail
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=18077388976

======
amichail
It's a very simple game. If it becomes popular, I could use it to direct
traffic to my Study Stickies app:

<http://apps.facebook.com/studystickies/>

